
Remembering Evi Nemeth, the “Matriarch of System Administration” - sohkamyung
https://blog.adafruit.com/2018/07/27/remembering-evi-nemeth-the-matriarch-of-system-administration-sysadminday/
======
InTheArena
As someone who considered Evi a boss, a mentor, and a friend thank you for
posting this. I worked in the CU labs along with many others and TA’d her
systems admin and network programming classes. I shared a office (which she
occasionally slept in) and learned the art of solving operational issues by
watching her break down root causes. Perspectives like hers are really missing
now, and I would love to get her take on women in engineering now.

Godspeed..

------
pram
Big fan of her UNIX book, I used it a lot during my early days of AIX
janitoring! Thank you Evi!

It seems like there’s so few prolific writers in the sysadmin space. James
Turnbull is another who’s work has been invaluable to my career.

------
jbarnette
Thanks, Evi. You were kind to me when I was very young and very stupid.

------
linksnapzz
A remarkable person, and I was privileged to have made her acquaintance...RIP
Evi

